# Orthotic castin code



## hope.pratt (Feb 2, 2010)

I work at a privately owned physical therapy office that fits patient's for orthotics.  I'm trying to verify what code to use for the casting of the orthotics.  Should i use CPT code 29799 or HCPCS code S0395?  Help would be appreciated.


----------



## LLcoder (Feb 3, 2010)

There is a really helpful article at http://www.podiatrytoday.com/article/8593 regarding Billing for Orthotics.  It has a specific section re: casting.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Feb 3, 2010)

Unfortunately, PTs cannot bill the 29799. PT/OTs are restricted to Physical Medicine and Rehab codes. 29799 falls outside of the scope of their license. You need to bill 97760 for the casting and fitting. Don't forget to remind the PT/OTs that they need to document time in/out for each modality.


----------



## snoman03 (Apr 14, 2015)

*casting of orthotics*

I am coding for a podiatrist, can we bill the 29799-50 when we cast the orthotics and the 97760 with L3030 for the fitting and adjustment when the pt picks them up?


----------



## PatriciaWright (May 11, 2015)

*A4580*

We cannot use A 4580 for Medicare patients anymore, so what is everyone else using?


----------

